# This is not making sense! HELP!



## joanne23 (Jan 16, 2011)

I've been dealing with IBS D for a few years now. I have managed to control it mostly through diet to the point where sometimes I can go for a month or more with no symptoms or problems. It used to be that there were only certain places that I could eat out without getting sick- only stuff that was very mild such as Subway, plain turkey sandwiches etc, but now there are a lot more things that I can have with no problems. Over the last few weeks things have been crazy, I've been busy, and I haven't had a lot of time to be cooking my own healthy food. I was resorting to fast food a lot, mostly pizza and burgers for a few weeks, but surprisingly I wasn't having any IBS symptoms. This week I finally made a point of it to stop with the unhealthy foods and start cooking my own foods again. I did a big grocery shopping on Sunday night and on Monday I made a pot roast, very few ingredients, a recipe that has never made me sick before. Within an hour of eating it I was running to the bathroom with full on D, so much so it was basically water. It happened about 4 times and then I was ok. Yesterday I was hesitant to eat the leftover roast because I figured there was something about it that didn't agree with me so instead I ate a TV dinner. Ok, not healthy- FULL of preservatives, salt, you name it and I was fine. Today I made a homemade lasagna- basically the same idea as the pizza I had been eating for weeks- sauce, cheese, etc. Again within an hour I was running to the bathroom with bad D. Its like it almost seems as though my body has decided to do the opposite and instead of getting sick from bad fast foods like it always had, I'm now getting sick from the foods that I cooked for myself which have never bothered me. I'm getting to the point where I'm afraid to eat anything at all again. Do you think it's just a coincidence or something about the way I cook or an ingredient or what? Oh, and no one else that has been eating my cooking is having a problem, so I'm certain that I'm not poisoning anyone-LOL. Oh and I forgot to mention as soon as the D starts I suddenly feel so tired that I almost feel drugged like I can't keep my eyes open and I want a nap, which I vaguely remember as a symptom when my IBS first started. Does anyone else get this?


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

joanne23 said:


> I've been dealing with IBS D for a few years now. I have managed to control it mostly through diet to the point where sometimes I can go for a month or more with no symptoms or problems. It used to be that there were only certain places that I could eat out without getting sick- only stuff that was very mild such as Subway, plain turkey sandwiches etc, but now there are a lot more things that I can have with no problems. Over the last few weeks things have been crazy, I've been busy, and I haven't had a lot of time to be cooking my own healthy food. I was resorting to fast food a lot, mostly pizza and burgers for a few weeks, but surprisingly I wasn't having any IBS symptoms. This week I finally made a point of it to stop with the unhealthy foods and start cooking my own foods again. I did a big grocery shopping on Sunday night and on Monday I made a pot roast, very few ingredients, a recipe that has never made me sick before. Within an hour of eating it I was running to the bathroom with full on D, so much so it was basically water. It happened about 4 times and then I was ok. Yesterday I was hesitant to eat the leftover roast because I figured there was something about it that didn't agree with me so instead I ate a TV dinner. Ok, not healthy- FULL of preservatives, salt, you name it and I was fine. Today I made a homemade lasagna- basically the same idea as the pizza I had been eating for weeks- sauce, cheese, etc. Again within an hour I was running to the bathroom with bad D. Its like it almost seems as though my body has decided to do the opposite and instead of getting sick from bad fast foods like it always had, I'm now getting sick from the foods that I cooked for myself which have never bothered me. I'm getting to the point where I'm afraid to eat anything at all again. Do you think it's just a coincidence or something about the way I cook or an ingredient or what? Oh, and no one else that has been eating my cooking is having a problem, so I'm certain that I'm not poisoning anyone-LOL. Oh and I forgot to mention as soon as the D starts I suddenly feel so tired that I almost feel drugged like I can't keep my eyes open and I want a nap, which I vaguely remember as a symptom when my IBS first started. Does anyone else get this?


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi, I feel for you. I've been there. I was having 2-3 "accidents a week. Nothing worked for me. No doctor had a clue. I had every test known to man - everything was normal. It didn't seem to matter what I ate or even if I didn't eat, I would have an "accident". There is no warning and no stopping them. It has to be the worst thing that can happen to a person. Other people don't understand how a normal healthy adult can't hold it in. But it's just impossible. It was ruining my life and my marriage and almost put me on disability from my job. After much online research I found someting that works 100% for me. It's called Esdifan. If you're interested you can get all the details on www.zeohealth.com/?CM12225. Also if you have any questions, please feel free to email me. I really just want to help other people that are in the same awful boat that I was in.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

the thing that comes to mind, is all the salt u consume with fast food.............sodium is a very important thing for the adrenals............w/o sodium, the adrenals can't make it hormones........... those very hormones control so many things in the body, 1 of which is the intestines...........u might look up the adrenal hormones & research aldosterone, another stress hormone, along with cortisol............w/o them, all hell breaks loose, no pun intended.............cmt...........


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It seems like you were experiencing the gastrocolic response after the pot roast.Here is info on that:http://ibs.about.com/od/glossary/g/gastrocolic.htmKeep in mind... it wasn't the pot roast that you were having liquid D with. Meals simply just don't move that fast through our GI tracts. So it was *prior meals* that went through your system a bit too fast and gathered too much water in the process that was the source of your D.Does that make better sense?


----------

